# ¿ Automatizar palanca de cambios de motocicleta ?



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola. Buenos Dias!!! 
Estoy estudiando mecatronica en la UTN de Cordoba-Argentina.
Tengo un proyecto en la cual debo automatizar una palanca de cambios de un motor de motocicleta.
Con el tema de mecanica ando flojisimo jajaja.
Ya probé armando un actuador lineal casero con una varilla roscada trapezoidal, un motorreductor con mandril (Tenia un taladro a Batería que estaba juntando polvo por ahí). El mecanismo funcionaba mas o menos, ponía las marchas pero era poco fiable, duro poco ya que  la varilla roscada se doblo y no tenia otra varilla de mas ya que la compre por mercadolibre porque no hay en mi ciudad.
Me fije por Mercado Libre el precio de un actuador lineal como para tener una idea de su valor, el resultado, carisimo!!!
Quiero armar un tren de poleas, de engranajes o ruedas dentadas con cadena para aumentar el torque para accionar dicha palanca, pero no estoy seguro si funcionaria, no quiero gastar plata de nuevo en algo que no me funcione al final.
Me dijo un amigo que pruebe con un burro de arranque chico, ya que tienen mucha fuerza. Pero se que esos motores de arranque consumen mucha corriente, por lo que estan diseñados para el arranque solamente. 
¿Me Funcionaria usar un tren de poleas, de engranajes, de ruedas dentadas con cadena o un burro de arranque?
¿Se les ocurre alguna otra solución?
Por las dudas menciono que el motor de moto es de una guerrero econo, de recorrido corto. Utilizare una bateria de Auto para alimentar todo el sistema.
Desde ya, muchas gracias por leer esta novela jajaja y mas que todo, muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Emis (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola, puedes subir alguna imagen para tener una idea


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2018)

Pues yo hubiera usado una varilla roscada mas gruesa.
O la varilla roscada y unos ejes lisos para darle mayor resistencia mecánica.


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

La varilla es de 8mm de espesor (No conseguí mas gruesa), de 8mm de paso. Ya se doblo, no sirve mas.
Esta foto no esta actualizada. Le faltan unas articulaciones mas. No tengo foto de como quedo antes de que hechara a perder la varilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Quizás le hayas dado *toda* la fuerza al taladro . . .


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

12V le di al taladro. Con menos tensión giraría más despacio. De todas formas le faltaba un poco más de fuerza. Si llegaba a alargar la palanca, se disminuiría la fuerza que se debe aplicar pero aumentaría la distancia de recorrido, por lo tanto, tendría que usar una varilla más larga y eso aumentaría el tiempo de accionado.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 10, 2018)

Me parece que un actuador de ese tipo es lento, tengo entendido que la palanca de moto es solo subir y bajar. Sería más sencillo si construis un actuador electromagnético ya que la batería de la moto te va a dar facil picos de corriente altos.
Los dispositivos que activan y desactivan las trabas de las puertas de los cierres centralizados son solenoides y hacen bien su trabajo


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Este es el Motor al que te refieres?


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 10, 2018)

Claro son de ese estilo, ese en particular no es por solenoide, quizá me equivoqué en ese aspecto igual para la palanca no creo que los de trabapuerta tenga la fuerza suficiente


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Y si le conecto un burrito de arranque? Funcionaria?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2018)

ese actuador trabapuertas no tiene la fuerza suficiennte


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 10, 2018)

Chiniums dijo:


> Y si le conecto un burrito de arranque? Funcionaria?


Tiene la fuerza para mover el piston, yo creo que con un sistema de polea podrías tranquilamente accionar la palanca. 

Ese sistema de accionador como el del trabapuerta está armado con un sistema piñon cremallera


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Claro. Hace un rato vi un vídeo de como esta armado ese accionador de cierre centralizado: es un motor Dc con un tren de engranajes acoplado a una cremallera de plastico. Cuando vi esos materiales me di cuenta que no me servirian para lo que necesito. Me sale mas barato usar piñones y coronas que usar poleas. Aca venden solo poleas de fundicion, creo que si fuesen de plastico me servirian igual porque ni siquiera una vuelta darian las poleas.


----------



## Emis (Jul 10, 2018)

Usando un piñón de moto como el que se ve en la foto, un motor paso a paso, y una cadena a la medida

Creería que tiene la suficiente fuerza y haciendo que mueva tantos grados y que vuelva a la posición neutral


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Segun las especificaciones del torque, 91,7KgF en 1cm. Si conecto el eje de los cambios directamente al taladro, no se supone que deberia accionar?
hice la prueba y no, no tenia fuerza suficiente.
Eso me hace confundir mas los calculos.
T= F.R
T= Torque
F= Fuerza
R= Radio o largo de la palanca.

Si: 
91,7KgF.cm = 91,7Kgf x 1cm      entonces si reduzco el radio a la mitad (0,5cm) y despejo "F" quedaria:

F= T/R
F=91,7Kgf.cm / 0.5cm = 183,4Kg

Estan bien los calculos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Pregunta : ¿ Cual es la parte *electrónica* de éste proyecto , hasta aqui pura *mecánica * y ésto se llama :


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Con la parte electrónica no tengo dudas, es lo que mas se. La parte floja es la mecánica 
El proyecto es un auto que se maneja con un volante de PC y botones para acelerar, frenar, bocina, arrancar, contacto, etc. Nada de palancas manuales. Todo automatizado. Estoy travado con la parte de los cambios, ya no se que hacer. Ya busque un monton de veces un motor de moto sin palanca de cambio y con arranque electrico, no encontre nada mas que de una econo G70


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Lo pasamos a "Sala de charla" entonces . . .  

Me parece que con dos solenoides acoplados al pedalín de los cambios, los haría de un solo saque y sin problemas ni esperas , ni reducciones, ni engranajes , ni cadenas.

Inclusive un solo solenoide con núcleo magnético haría solo el trabajo (según la polaridad aplicada , tira o empuja)


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Cual son los solenoides de los que hablas? No me doy cuenta cual es
Es este?


Tienen mucha fuerza a pesar de tener poco recorrido?


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2018)

Quizás se pueda adaptar un solenoide proporcional, en ese si entra el manejo de sensores de posición, pwm y otras yerbas electrónicas, la "única" contra es el costo o la complejidad para hacerlo (pero es posible hacerlo, de hecho alguna vez tuve que reparar una o dos)


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Algo así podría Funcionar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

*Chiniums *, en tu moto cada cambio es una patadita al pedal , idem para bajar o cómo es ?


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Claro. Los cambios se ponen para abajo. Y para sacar los cambios es para arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok entonces el solenoide que te dije , algo así :

Push Pull Solenoid, 12VDC, 1'' Travel


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Voy a probar con el solenoide que me decís y les cuento cómo me fue. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Hay unos solenoides "apagadores de bomba diesel" y otros "chanchita de arranque" pero solo tiran , sinó :

https://www.google.com./search?biw=....0....0...1c.1.64.img..1.0.0....0.ytyIRGOTJzk


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola alli el primer problema que tuviste ., fue que anluaste la parte mecanica fudamental-
Es algo tan simple como una palanca ., si bien  se acciona con el pie ., su largo esta diseñado para vencer el resorte interno que desplaza el engranaje internamente (caja ciclica ).,
Por empezar  consegui una palanca de "enpeine y taco"., tipo balancin que entre en la estrias del eje ., si es posible de chapa estanpada (no fundicion).,
Asi es mas faciil alargarla en los brazos ., y los solenoides no seran nesesarios con tanta fuerza y los colocarias invertidos.,
Uno seria para subir de cambio y otro para bajar de cambio eso si ., la actucion sera momentanea (NO PERMANENTE) .,
El resorte interno tiene que volver a su lugar rapidamente .,  y no quedar engranado el desplazamiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que con *dos solenoides acoplados al pedalín* de los cambios, los haría de un solo saque y sin problemas ni esperas , ni reducciones, ni engranajes , ni cadenas.
> Inclusive un solo solenoide con núcleo magnético haría solo el trabajo (según la polaridad aplicada , tira o empuja)





DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Chiniums *, en tu moto cada cambio *es una patadita al pedal *, idem para bajar o cómo es ?



Me parece que han hecho un karting y ahí viene el problema . . .  ahora quieren ponerle los cambios al volante con pulsadores . . .


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Claro. Es un autito tipo carro de golf. Tiene un servomotor para acelerar y frenar. Tiene un Pic y un Arduino. Y estoy en la parte de los cambios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Frenar con Arduino no guta  *El freno no puede depender de la batería !*


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

El arduino solo maneja las luces y el pic 16f887 maneja el burro de arranque, bocina, servos, etc..
El servo al girar en un sentido, acelera el motor de moto, y al girar hacia el lado contrario, frena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Chiniums dijo:


> y al girar hacia el lado contrario, frena.



Hablas del acelerador ?

El freno es hidraulico y convencional ?


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

El freno es hidráulico. Freno a disco. El servo tira de la palanca del freno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

No no no , un freno no puede depender de un servo eléctrico , ni de batería , ni de cables.


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Porque no? Si funciona y todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Por riesgo de muerte o lesiones al conductor !


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Y como harías para accionar el freno de forma no manual?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Por que debería ser no natural ?


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Porque la idea es hacer un auto sin volante convencional, sin palanca de cambio, y sin pedales de freno y acelerador. La idea es un auto automatizado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Si es un Proyecto , hacelo , pero siempre tenés que tener conciencia que alguien podría lastimarse (o peor) , si fallan los frenos podría estrellarse y aunque la velocidad máxima del vehículo no fuera peligrosa , al no frenar podría ser atropellado por otro vehículo . . .


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 10, 2018)

Ese es otro tema. No es un auto para salir a dar vueltas. Es solo un proyecto para aprobar la materia. En caso de que hubiese una falla, hay un botón de emergencia


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Frenar con Arduino no guta *El freno no puede depender de la batería !*


Entonces que dependa el nofreno. Que tenga un muelle que siempre frene salvo cuando el arduino lo desfrena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Cómo los frenos de aire que en rigor están frenados con un potentísimo resorte y el aire mediante un diafragma desfrena , si se rompe manguera o compresor , podrá frenar pero no po0drá desfrenar para seguir camino. Todo ésto por seguridad.


----------



## Chiniums (Jul 12, 2018)

Entiendo lo que decís. Sería muy bueno que por algún error el vehículo se frene automáticamente. Pero me parece mucho lío hacer algo así. No sé mucho de mecánica. Y solo quiero aprobar la materia así me recibo de una buena vez. 
No me imagino cómo sería el mecanismo para que se frene solo en caso de un error mecánico o electrónico.


----------

